# Welche Federgabel mit 150mm?



## frittenpriester (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Mädelz,
ich habe heute die Federgabel von meinem Enduro in Leogang geschrottet (tiefe Kerbe im Standrohr, noch suppt es nicht....) und brauche nun eine neuen Federgabel mit 150mm  
Sie sollte leicht sein (piddel damit auch viel bergauf), Luftgabel, gutes Ansprechverhalten und wenn´s geht nicht allzu teuer (damit meine ich weniger als 800). Hat hier jemand eine Idee? 
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## frittenpriester (27. Mai 2010)

uuups, habe gerade vom account meines freundes geschrieben... ich bin "nuala"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2010)

Rock Shox Revelation... wenn's gut und ein bisschen teurer sein darf am besten die Team Dual Air.
Die war für mich neben der Fox Vanilla im Rennen. Ist dann doch die Vanilla geworden, aber die würde zu den meisten von deinen Kriterien (Luft, leicht, <800 Euronen) wohl eher nicht passen


----------



## Nuala (27. Mai 2010)

Hey Scylla,
ich habe auch schon an die Revelation gedacht, aber irgendwie bin ich unsicher... hatte die nämlich an meinem alten Rad und war ziemlich unzufrieden, die hat leider nicht so gut angesprochen  Da ich ziemlich schlecht in der Linienwahl bin, wäre ein gutes Ansprechverhalten schon toll 
Na ja, vielleicht muss ich doch etwas mehr investieren, wie doof, dass ich keinen Goldesel habe... 
So, werde jetzt in die Garage gehen und ein bisschen weinen


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2010)

Die aktuelle Revelation soll viel besser sein als die alten Modelle. Besonders die Dual Air. Ist aber alles nur Hörensagen 


... alles wird gut...


----------



## Fie (27. Mai 2010)

Magura Wotan - 160mm

könnte meinen nächste Gabel werden, da Preisleistung nicht schlecht sind. Hab viel darüber gelesen. Auch hier im Forum gibt es Threads zur Wotan. Suchfunktion müßte was finden.


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Mai 2010)

...ich stups nun mal einfach vorsichtig in Richtung Lyrik ...vlt 2-Step-Air...oder Solo Air...

vlg


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht eine Nixon? Ist eine seltene, aber sehr, sehr feine Gabel. Hat zwar 10mm mehr Federweg als geschrieben, aber sonst erfüllt sie alle Kriterien. Ist auch gerade eine im Bikemarkt, habe mir dort im März selbst eine mit Intrinsic-Dämpfung geholt und bin restlos begeistert. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/269334/cat/all

Jetzt bin ich wieder weg, hatte nur das Thema entdeckt und nachdem mich dieses Frage damals auch ziemlich aufgerieben hat, hab ich mal bei Euch reingeschaut.  
Hatte damals auch alle möglichen Planspiele durchgespielt, von 2010er Revelation bis 2007er 66 ATA SL...aber als die Nixon kam, ging es ganz schnell.


----------



## Nuala (27. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, entweder es wird eine Lyrik oder vielleicht eine neues MTB (war zwar eigentlich erst für nächstes Jahr geplant, aber manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt  ). Morgen werde ich noch mal alles aus der Gabel rausholen und Leogang unsicher machen und danach werde ich weiter sehen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Mai 2010)

An meinem Panzer federt und dämpft die RS Revelation U-Turn, travelbar von 115-150, bestückt mit 5 Bar Luft. Ich bin begeistert vom Ansprechverhalten, nicht aber von dem fingerbrechendem Travelrädchen...


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Mai 2010)

...mit 140 zwar 10 weniger , aber ich bin mit der pike extrem zufrieden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (29. Mai 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> An meinem Panzer federt und dämpft die RS Revelation U-Turn, travelbar von 115-150, bestückt mit 5 Bar Luft. Ich bin begeistert vom Ansprechverhalten, nicht aber von dem fingerbrechendem Travelrädchen...



Kannst du mal bitte von der Gabel die Einbauhöhe messen. Plan grad mein AC.. Brauch dafür noch ne passende Forke.

Merci


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Mai 2010)

Gern! Aber wenn ich es messe, dürfte es weniger genau werden, als wenn SRAM das misst. Also klick auf den Link...


----------

